# Meds not working



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, what do I do if I've taken Esomeprazole, Lanzoprazole, Ranitidine, sucfulfate (not all at once!) and now Pariet and still having awful acid, burning and feeling of a warm bowl of porridge sitting in my throat?







Would be grateful for any advice, experiences etc. Thanks! I also avoid caffeine, alcohol, fatty foods, large meals...


----------



## Markko (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Lucy,I found that over the years my acid tablets have become more and more useless. It's as if my stomach gets used to the med and then needs something stringer to work, so I can't go back to something else because it no longer works. Had that with Zantac. Used to work great and then wore off, the doc gave me something stronger but inly for a few weeks. When I went back to zantac is was no good.







The only way I've been able to cope back on zantac is to stop eating anything with sugar in including sugary soft drinks and alcohol. GERD sucks!!By the way, about the gallbladder. Supposedly you get problems if you eat fatty foods with your gallbladder removed. Worth talking to your doc about that to see if that's part of the problem.Good luck. Hope you get sorted.







Markko


----------



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Markko!I still have my gallbladder. It's so hard cutting things out - I'm so restricted as it is due to ME/CFS and IBS!Good luck with it all.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Did they see actual damage from GERD when they did a scope or not.One problem is you can have functional dyspepsia which can feel like/mimic GERD but because the pain and discomfort is from the nervous system rather than acid reflux it doesn't always respond to reducing acid levels.Unfortunately if it is FD rather than GERD that can be a lot harder to treat.


----------



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hmm, thanks Kathleen. I've only had barium meal which showed reflux. I've recently had blood in my stools, however, and looks like I'll need more investigations... Over the past 5 years I've had a flexible sigmoidoscopy, small bowel barium and CT abdominal scan, no camera down throat


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well the barium may be enough, at least they saw something that convinced them it was acid reflux rather than not seeing anything.


----------

